# Is this the answer ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought this needed it's own topic



> Well guys I don't know why I am getting into this but, here is my two cents worth as a landowner and avid outdoorsman. 1. It is there land they baught it ,and pay taxes on it. They can do what ever they want with it's their's. 2.They don't have to let anybody hunt it because it's theirs. 3.They can charge what ever they want because it's their's. 4.They don't mind seeing the nr because they are courtous and they pick up there mess, alot of locals don't. I have never charged anybody to hunt, I have let lots of people hunt, even you BUCKY but, you have to remember it is there land they can do what they want. I think that these people that do this should be should severelly taxed they are double dipping sort of speak. magnum -I think that these people that do this should be should severelly taxed they are double dipping sort of speak. magnum
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Guys, I never said landowners owned the game we hunt but, they do own the land we want to hunt. All I am saying is there is nothing we sportsman can do. It thier land. Bucky I know what you are saying but how can you stop it. You can't;;;; free enterprize. How can anybody be stopped from opening there own guide service they can't as long as they meet the states critria you can't stop them it is a legitament busisness.


What about severely taxing G/O's based on how much they lease - with the idea, they have to put as much back, or more then they take (for profit) &/or per bird ???

(Their own land only - No way) - but leased land Yes Big Time. If they only hunt their own land maybe per bird - this should include renters of land that lease for hunting. (& close potential loopholes in Partnerships.)

Would this slow them down & reverse the trend ???

Is this happening in any other States ???

Who could write & promote such a Bill ???

Heck why not tax the owner of the land who leases too ??? & write it so the money goes back to the G&FD to improve the bird counts or more plots type projects & enforcement (& a Tax Lawyer & a CPA for the Dept.) ???

Maybe this is the eventual referal vote ???

Maybe give em a tax break if they give equal land to plots ??? Win -Win

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
magnum3.5
guest

Joined: 19 Sep 2003
Posts: 12
Location: Devils Lake
Posted: Thu Oct 30, 2003 7:14 am Post subject:

Fetch, you maybe on to something there. I think there is alot to think about. I think it would only work if the hunting quility was the same. You know what I mean? Let's say a farmer has 10 quarters of land 3 feilds in prime hunting land full of wild life all the time,and they charge to hunt. The other 7 feilds are poorly located not much for wildlife and it is open to public hunting do they deserve a tax break? magnum

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Fetch
member

Joined: 01 Mar 2002
Posts: 1074
Location: GrandForks
Posted: Thu Oct 30, 2003 7:24 am Post subject:

That could be up to the PLOTS guys at NDG&F ??? Based on whats planted there, in order to get a Tax break ???

Hire several more PLOTS Guys & Gals too


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Fetch, that may be just what we need for upland and big game but, what about waterfowl where they need grain and water. Surely you'll get lots of input. magnum


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I see it as even better for Waterfowl ???

It would promote PLOTS (maybe even get us some fields to hunt SOB's again)

It would Help the G&FD

It would Help the resources - That we all own

I can even see many of us encouraging G&O's if things are equal or it helps Freelancers too - then real market forces will decide which G/O's survive based on services & price


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm kinda shocked that something like this is not getting any comments ???

I can understand why the commercial side & folks that support them don't want this idea to go forward - it is regulating at their own game & doing it legally & letting real market forces (not mini monopolies or unregulated greed) take control

:huh:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Are there other Taxes on the use & taking of Public Resources ???

Like Hwy taxes - road taxes ??? Oil Taxes ???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds fine to me...BUT you gotta know that G/O will just increase their fees to cover the increased cost.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Well if it's going to happen - Like so many think

Then at least raise enough $ to help provide more public stuff

I still whole heartdly think we need a cap besides

& if the Tax were high enough ? It would discourage some from trying to take over areas ??? if it doesn't, it would help ND try to keep pace with more public areas.

I think by taxing G/O's & Land Renters & anyone else who is profiting off resources owned by all (unless they are doing their own thing on their own land.) would discourage many from going this direction.

It would make adding some lands into PLOTS more attractive & give PLOTS more awareness & show there is a tax free alternative or maybe even a Tax Credit possibliity ???

Maybe give us some harvested fields in the same prime areas (if written correctly) ???

As G/O 's get more expensive (& do more to compete with each other) it will work it's self out on who survives & picks up that small # of people that want to use them.

Plus it will help know who is not paying income tax on all this ???

I don't remember exactly what it is (G/O laws that just passed) but letting unlimited # of guides work under a Outfitter, without significant cost to them, is not a good thing. Heck the main outfitter will write it off - But at the same time this is what many of the Guides & Outfitters want is to run off the smaller guides. Maybe a private landowner can have one or two employee guides, if they choose to do the family hunting business on your own land. - But allowing unlimited # of guides per outfit is aweful. & only encourges them to get bigger & tie up more & more land.

I wonder if anyone has calculated how much money it would take to make all lands not posted now (or lands that let people hunt but are posted) become Plots land ??? Probably staggering amount ???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Besides let them raise their fees...maybe less people will use them.


----------

